# Kooks LT Headers on stock GTO dyno!



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

I finally got my first mods installed!!! They are...

Kooks LT w/cats
Underdrive pully
K&N CAI
GMM RIP Shifter
Tune

parts = $2,200.00
labor + tune = $750.00

Unfortunately I forgot to ask for a dyno before the mods went in, but what I've heard the 05 stock GTO generally gets around 330rwhp. WOW is all I can say, it's like driving a new car, I've had to change the way I drive a little to accomodate the extra 50rwhp!!! It's been fun, I can't wait for a cam package!!!

For anybody in the Dallas area, I highly recommend LG Motorsports!!!


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

What size Kooks?


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

Maybe I'm retarted, but I wasn't aware there were different sizes of Kooks Long Tube headers for the 05/06 GTO's.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

There's the 1 3/4" and 1 7/8" setups. At you're current level, there shouldn't be that much difference, but if you go with heavier mods, the bigger ones will support deeper breathing. I know just how you feel about the extra power, mine went through the same metamorphosis! :cheers


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

*Headers*

pretty good numbers,,, get rid of the K&N.. go with the AEM Brute Force,, massive 4 inch tube made out of light weight aluminum, runs cooler,higher flowing filter, much smoother on the inside compaired to the bumps and ruts inside the K&N Plastic junk tube,,

also fo $55.00 , get a VARARAM Throttle body Spacer, good for atleast 5 HP and less then 10 minutes to install,,just remove the four 10 M/M bolts on the throttle body, put in the spacer and bolt it back up


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

Do you really think the AEM Brute Force will make that much of a difference between it and the K&N?

As for the throttlebody spacer, it just sounds too good to be true that I would really get that kinda power from something like that. On the ther hand, I'd spend that much filling up my tank now anyway, might as well pick one up. Do I need to change anything in the tune for the spacer?

Any other cheap boltons you recommend to get me closer to the magical 400rwhp mark?


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

Good 2 go said:


> There's the 1 3/4" and 1 7/8" setups. At you're current level, there shouldn't be that much difference, but if you go with heavier mods, the bigger ones will support deeper breathing. I know just how you feel about the extra power, mine went through the same metamorphosis! :cheers


I have the 1 3/4"


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Very nice. You did well. K&N, Brute Force, etc.....All will do about the same. In my experience, I found that CAI do very little for the LS2. I've actually had better performance using the stock air box with a K&N drop in.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

*tune*

a throttle body spacer acts the same way a high rise manifold or a tunnel ram manifold would on a carborated car,, adds greater volume to the incoming air.. Don't get a AIRAID unit, they generate a air swirl which slows down the incoming air,, try a VARARAM,, around $55.00 and 10 minutes to install


----------

